# Husband addicted to gambling - Need help!



## Jasika (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey!! I desperately need advice. My husband is addicted to gambling. He lost his job because of his addiction. He spent all his savings for gambling and it has affected our family life. I'm worried about my family. Our children are affected by the weird behavior of Throop. They don't talk to him these days. I have researched and saw that there are wellness treatment centres in Toronto to treat gambling addiction. I'm thinking of giving it a shot. I haven't discussed this with John but I know he too wants to come out of this state. But before that, I would like to know if it's worth spending money? Is there any other way to quit gambling addiction?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

What does your husband gamble on,is It horses,slots,lotteries or cards.Does he go to casinos or racetracks or is it done online.Depending on your answer the advice will be different.Does he recognise he has a problem and does he want to stop.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jasika said:


> Hey!! I desperately need advice. My husband is addicted to gambling. He lost his job because of his addiction. He spent all his savings for gambling and it has affected our family life. I'm worried about my family. Our children are affected by the weird behavior of Throop. They don't talk to him these days. I have researched and saw that there are wellness treatment centres in Toronto to treat gambling addiction. I'm thinking of giving it a shot. I haven't discussed this with John but I know he too wants to come out of this state. But before that, I would like to know if it's worth spending money? Is there any other way to quit gambling addiction?



Yes there are other ways to deal with it. My best friend is a gambling addict, he lost millions of dollars and bankrupted his successful business before he sought help. He went and still goess to Gamblers Anonymous with their help he has not gambled in 15 years, and the help was free. Here is a link for Canada:

Gamblers Anonymous Toronto


----------

